

New Android Trojan hijacks SMS 2 factor auth to steal stuff - djrogers

This malware sample can solve CAPTCHA challenges, emulate user’s behaviors, parse SMS’s content from different vendors, and then automatically reply the confirmation message accordingly.
======
SkyMarshal
Thanks for the heads up, but that's not much to go on, got any more info?

